# I've Been gone but i'm back with my new nissan..



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here it is, my 91 240sx coupe, Silvia K's conversion with CA18DET motorswap.

Mods:
CA18DET 
5speed conversion
Custom FMIC
Tubular Exhaust manifold
Full turboback 3"pipe no cat, some UK company 
Walbero 255 fuel pump
Apexi BOV
E3 Plugs
Silvia K's front
Fiberglass real JDM not knockoff fenders
Real Monkey Majic bumper cover
Real Bomex sideskirts
Excel RH5 rims, will get better ones later
Hankook tires
Eibachsport line springs
KYB shocks and struts
Front STB reat STB and lower tie bar set. 
Nismo Harnesses yes this is the only knockoff 
Simposon 5 point harness this one is real 
Grant 11" racing steering wheel
Glowshift gauges, oil temp an pressure. boost 

Still a work in progress, the suspension is not installed yet..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Very nice, welcome back. I see you're from NJ. What is the deal with all of the amber lighting?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love the amber lighting

just needs a little cleaning up and it will be very nice


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

iron tom said:


> Very nice, welcome back. I see you're from NJ. What is the deal with all of the amber lighting?



I like amber, I had blue lights on the old nissan and hyperwhites.. This one is amber. I replaced the hyperwhites that was in the corners of the JDM light i got with ambers.. My lil throw back


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

you dont happen to live anywhere near oakland do you?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nothing says sleeper like a car that shows wear like no other.

Get it painted to match that uber hot engine bay.


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

ekizz said:


> you dont happen to live anywhere near oakland do you?


Nope, i'm in Jersey close to NYC


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

XTCshri2222 said:


> I like amber, I had blue lights on the old nissan and hyperwhites.. This one is amber. I replaced the hyperwhites that was in the corners of the JDM light i got with ambers.. My lil throw back


I never said it looks bad but i'd have to see it at night with the headlights. I like amber lighting, I just replaced my fogs with yellow bulbs.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Anychance of getting a vid of that motor running? Never heard a CA.


Great looking project ya got there, keep it going!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice engine swap ...and the overall body is pretty sweet.

Yea, good sleeper look, but if you went with a good clean non flashy paint job, that'd be sweet as well.

Good work.....and take care.

:cheers:


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Anychance of getting a vid of that motor running? Never heard a CA.
> 
> 
> Great looking project ya got there, keep it going!


nope but hopefully soon, Right now i need a new altinator pully, bearings in mine are shot, and it's squilling.. Makes the car sound busted, that coupled with my leaky turbo causing alot of smoke, yea it looks like a sleeper sounds like one too, but I need to get that fixed.. 

Once the car is painted, put a new pully or altinator in and get a new turbo i'll be smooth..

Note CA's are not good for long distance driving the 5th gear is way short on a DET RWD swap on a 240. Car will accellerat like hell in all gears though, Wish i had a 6th gear n it'ed be perfect.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

absolutely beautiful.... are you near wayne, cuz then we should meet up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

himbo said:


> absolutely beautiful.... are you near wayne, cuz then we should meet up!!! :thumbup:



Yea i am, i'm by livingston an parrcipany


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Get a fan shroud otherwise you will have heating issues.
Nice cooler kit!


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

Joel said:


> Get a fan shroud otherwise you will have heating issues.
> Nice cooler kit!


fan is temporary, i'm gonna get a koyo radiator and electric fans.


----------

